

Show HN: Verelo website monitoring - captaincrunch

We've been working on Verelo website monitoring for just over six months now. Our project was created out of frustrations with existing monitoring tools while working in the DevOps team at our past employer.<p>We consider ourselves different to what's out there today for a few reasons:<p>- Our main goal is to provide a monitoring service which can truly help you meet and prove your SLA. This means a few critical enhancements from what's out there today.<p>- We provide sub-minute checks. You can use us to check as regularly as every 5 seconds (for paid accounts, free beta accounts can only do 60 second checks).<p>- Notifications are not an "add-on service". They should be part of the core product offering, and not something that can "run out" because you have not pre-paid far enough (or forgotten to renew). We include notifications free, with the service paid or unpaid.<p>- We're currently working on providing a means of making your SLA known by the application. Put in basic terms, our reports should not require adjustment when you hand them up the chain of management or to a customer. This means we know about your maintenance and release periods, and adjust what we report based on the additional information you provide us.<p>We're allowing a limited number of signups per day right now, so don't delay! We will also be approving additional accounts throughout the days to come, so jump on over and signup for a beta account and we'll work to approve it for you as quickly as possible!<p>http://www.verelo.com
======
ianpurton
Hi,

I'm a competitor of yours (although I concentrate on server monitoring) and we
both compete with PingDom who are the leader in this market.

I'm not sure sub 1 minute monitoring is that big a benefit and you'll need a
key differentiator to attract clients.

I think you'll find it very tough to earn revenue in this space, there are
plenty of free options out there already and Pingdom does 5 websites for $5 a
month with 1 minute monitoring.

Good luck.

~~~
AznHisoka
I agree, site monitoring is a commodity it seems. I use Pingdom and am happy
with it. One thing I do need that no monitoring service has provided is the
ability to monitor/alert for potential automated scrapers/bots(that aren't
search engines) that visit my site. Would not be trivial of course, but it
would address a pain.

Also, I would love to have an easy way to view my current memory, hard disk
space, CPU load in my Amazon instances. I KNOW there are ways to do so but
just after 10 mins of Googling them, I get a headache.. I want something less
painful.

~~~
ianpurton
For a view on CPU, memory and disk space take a look at <http://status2k.com>

------
tommccabe
Just signed up for an account. Only thing that surprised me was that my
password was sent via e-mail in cleartext- I didn't expect that.

~~~
verelo
Hey tommccabe, we're very sorry about that. We don't store your password in
clear text (irreversible salt & hash combination) However we have been
provided with feedback that this isn't something people appreciate and its
already fixed on QA.

Our next release addresses this issue, should be out in the next 2 weeks.

------
nmcfarl
Clickable link: <http://www.verelo.com>

